# Moving about.



## zdub (Sep 6, 2012)

How do you guys move your boat when floundering? Trolling motor fan. Can someone give me a good idea of how to set up a trolling motor for maximum use. What is the best way get get theist out of it. Mine died last night so I am in the market for a new one.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Your boat size determines the size of the trolling motor. For floundering I would go with a larger motor then what you'd need for fishing because you use full power more.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Like Flounderslayer said get the biggest one you can.


----------



## zdub (Sep 6, 2012)

My boat is 14 ft flat boat. 25 mercury.


----------



## zdub (Sep 6, 2012)

Do you guys power it with batteries or generator?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Batteries and on your boat I would run no less then a 55lb thrust.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Minnkota 55lbs will do ya just fine.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Bow mount, hand control Minn Kota Riptide.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Push with the gig pole. I pass by too many fish when I use the trolling motor and hate having to turn around or back-up. Plus it doesn't work in 4" of water. Nothing against those who use them....I just prefer to pole along real slow.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a 71 LB Great White.....but many times on my last outing, I'd get out and pull the boat while my daughter gigged....It was funny to see her gigging a needle fish and not getting it, then scooping it up in my bare hands and tell her that's the way it's done!!!!


----------



## zdub (Sep 6, 2012)

That is all I have done in the past, poling along. I just want something to get me around piers and such. I have also been able to see in some deeper water. Thanks for all the advice guys!


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

Death From Above said:


> Push with the gig pole. I pass by too many fish when I use the trolling motor and hate having to turn around or back-up. Plus it doesn't work in 4" of water. Nothing against those who use them....I just prefer to pole along real slow.


I pole also. I was just taught to flounder slow.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I can go just as slow with my trolling motor as you can polling with a lot less work.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

flounderslayerman said:


> I can go just as slow with my trolling motor as you can polling with a lot less work.


Same here, with a variable speed motor you can slow it down till the boat won't even move if you choose to. I guess you would say I'm from the new school. For every fish that I might run over from moving a little fast, I'm gonna get 3 more from covering a pile of ground. I've been known to cover upwards of 20 miles of bank in one night, with the trolling motor, if the fishing is less than ideal.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I used to pole until I learned how many fish hang around docks and polling around them is a pain in the a$$.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I poled for a many a year and still do when in shallow water.But like the other have said when you need/want to cover some ground a TM is the ticket. 
For those stop go areas I installed a Big Foot sw. on top of my TM so I can go from on to off quickly with just the press of my thumb.


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

I normally gig off the port bow, so I put my trolling motor on the rear right corner and ran a foot switch to the bow. The rear right location normally keeps my motor in enough water since its further from the bank. The foot switch keeps my hands free, and I stear with my gig.


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Flounder9.75 said:


> I poled for a many a year and still do when in shallow water.But like the other have said when you need/want to cover some ground a TM is the ticket.
> For those stop go areas I installed a Big Foot sw. on top of my TM so I can go from on to off quickly with just the press of my thumb.
> View attachment 86194


do you have your bigfoot switch spliced in the head of the trolling motor or does it follor the postive neg. cord back down and you just have it installed there


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I spliced it in right where where the wires come out of the head.


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Ten fo I just got a watersnake and I'm going to do that


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I like to work behind the guys with trolling motors so I can pick-up all the buried ones they don't see.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm with five prongs: got to cover all the ground you can. When you come to a pier or shallow, I pole along. Have even been known to step out of the boat to gig one! When taking a charter, I move a good bit slower. Unexperienced giggers take more time to see aim and stab. When I go myself, I am hauling along, slowing down in limited vis water. Everyone has to do what fits their style. Five prongs told me two things: cover ground. And move around. It has worked well for me, both charter fishing, and commercial fishing. Good luck!


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

I run a 55lb thrust minn kota on my 14ft jon. Moves me good from one place to the next. Then all I have to do is run it on the first speed when I'm actually gigging. Works great!


----------



## zdub (Sep 6, 2012)

Capt Ron, 

I am from Loxley and flounder around your neck of the woods. Since you are far more seasoned than me can you give me some pointers for floundering in our area? Tide, wind, etc? I know you make a living doing this, I am just doing this for fun with my 8 year old and I love to eat the fish. Do you have some general guidelines you follow? Thanks, Zack


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Zdub, don't know that I can necessarily fish any better than the guys on this forum, I just turned what they all love to do in to a way to bring in a dollar. A lot of what I have been taught came from five prongs.. he taught me 
Go often, go to different places, move around, and cover a lot of ground. Moving water is good, either rising or falling. Hope this helps. Read this forum and gain a lot of know how. Good luck.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a 36lb that I can screw on the back of my 15' Monarch. I set the speed I want and steer with my gig. Ran a wire to a old style vehicle dimmer switch on front of the boat that I can shut off or start the trolling motor with just a click. Nothing fancy like most guys run, but it is a cheap easy way to rig for going solo.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Death From Above said:


> Push with the gig pole. I pass by too many fish when I use the trolling motor and hate having to turn around or back-up. Plus it doesn't work in 4" of water. Nothing against those who use them....I just prefer to pole along real slow.


I agree , with only a 14' boat, I would pole the boat with a 12-14' boutwell pole !!! I used to kill more flounder out of my little 12' jon boat with only a 6 horse motor, of-coarse I don't go as often as I did 20 years ago !


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I think alot of us (old guys) have just decided it's too much work to Pole a boat around all night


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Not sure about yall,but it is a pain in the arse to pole my boat. sideways and backwards is fine but trying to go forward is not going to happen unless I go to the back of the boat.


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree drift, it is very hard to pole your boat forward, especially against a current, and I'm not out there traing to be some Gondolier!!! I'm out there to fish, and it's still plenty of work to do that and steer with your pole. I don't need some workout routine like Pole-90X! 
I'm currently using a 40# foot controlled motor that I found in a junk pile. I took off the foot controller because it was all rusted out and the switches were screwed. I put a 25' power cord on it with a foot switch that I keep on the bow. I pulled the locking pin out of the bracket so that when it runs agroud it just raises the motor. It's like having a gas pedal! If I want to move forward I put my foot on the momentary switch. If I want to stop, I pull my foot off. It's just that simple!


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

I've commercial gagged since I was knee high to a grass hooper but take for granted I'm 28 years old and in pretty good shape. I've always poled I don't go against the wind or the tide I always figure out which way either one is going to push me and go from there. But I have decided after recording how long I've poled the last 2 nights I'm going with a trolling motor last night I poled 21 miles and night before it was 12. Not to get me wrong the reward was awesome over 212 lbs in 2 nights but I'm tired of being sore


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

mudd_cat23 said:


> I've commercial gagged since I was knee high to a grass hooper but take for granted I'm 28 years old and in pretty good shape. I've always poled I don't go against the wind or the tide I always figure out which way either one is going to push me and go from there. But I have decided after recording how long I've poled the last 2 nights I'm going with a trolling motor last night I poled 21 miles and night before it was 12. Not to get me wrong the reward was awesome over 212 lbs in 2 nights but I'm tired of being sore



Ah !!!!!!!!!!! the good olde 20's, I used to pole all night too, wait until you hit your middle 50's you'll find a trolling motor !


----------

